# 06 Brute force sputtering & back firing when you first hit the gas bad????



## Chawraw (Mar 1, 2010)

1st I had the whole had to reset the belt issue finally figured that out fixed it.Then I did a major tune up oil change,splugs with the high dollar ones hoping that woulf fix it,wires seemed ok,changed diff oil not that was the prob,so then we went Carburater still huh so we took it all apart and put carburator cleaner all through it took the jets out they were really gummed up cleaned all those put it all back together right and still same problem maybe even worse!Then he messed with the screws on the side seemed even but still same freaking horrible problems.I want my bike to go to shallow ridge this weekend any help would be super do not want to take it somewhere and not get it back in time!!!!!!!!! Thanks for any help fellow riders......


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Old gas? How long has it sat without being rode? I would remove fuel tank clean it out & clean the sock on the fuel pump.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Chawraw said:


> 1st I had the whole had to reset the belt issue finally figured that out fixed it.Then I did a major tune up oil change,splugs with the high dollar ones hoping that woulf fix it,wires seemed ok,changed diff oil not that was the prob,so then we went Carburater still huh so we took it all apart and put carburator cleaner all through it took the jets out they were really gummed up cleaned all those put it all back together right and still same problem maybe even worse!Then he messed with the screws on the side seemed even but still same freaking horrible problems.I want my bike to go to shallow ridge this weekend any help would be super do not want to take it somewhere and not get it back in time!!!!!!!!! Thanks for any help fellow riders......


When you say the screws on the side...what screws he mess with? Whats it exactly doing? Have you made any changes such as pipes, air filter, snorkels? If it only does it when you first hit the gas I would check the vacuum on the slides and the pilots jets? Also how does it idle and what is your air screws set at? Make sure the rubber diaframes don't have any small tears in them. Another thing to look at is your gas tank vent and your Carb vent lines. When you hit the throttle hard and your vent lines are clogged some....it will cause a hesitation where its not getting enough air. It could be a number of things....I would check those just to make sure.


----------



## Chawraw (Mar 1, 2010)

*It was my carb for sure I soaked it in carb dip overnight and yeaaaa boyyyyyyyy*

Of we go thanks guys


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

it sounds like the bike is in limp mode i would do the belt reset procedure again and try that the procedure is in the how to section


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Chawraw said:


> Of we go thanks guys


 so is it running right now?


----------



## canamtech (Nov 19, 2009)

I have the same problem. It is hard to start and when it does it spits and spudders until it is hot. I found the valve clearance to be too tight. The valves or seats must be badly worn because with the adjusters on the exhaust side turned all the way out it just has clearance. I did this about a month ago. Ago ,it did run good but the problem has come back. Going to pull head>


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I need ta run my valves badly, I'm jus afraid its a lil over my paygrade.


----------



## canamtech (Nov 19, 2009)

I just tore down a 2002 praire that was running like ****. Found that the cam on the front cylinder is done. Both lobes worn really bad.Motor had a bad knock too. Everything seems tight. not sure where the knock is coming from !


----------

